# Wise moonshiner's your wisdom is needed



## Amateurdetailer (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright guys..
Been reading through alot of these post in this section and ive decided im intrigues enough to gather some supplies and give this a go.

Was looking for a list of basic equipment i may need and the best place to source the materials, of course imnot lazy and looking for you all to do the work for me as i have found some materials on a few sites but i would prefer to buy decent stuff on a recommendation that waste my hard earned on gumph!lol 

So any info is appreciated guys 

cheers
Amateur Detailer:driver:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It depends on how much of an input you want to start with. Dodo Juice hav launched a solvent and wax flakes which should be enough to get you started working on combinations etc. Try Waxamomo as they have it and if you ask nicely he may even include some colour pellets as i am sure he did this for someone else on here


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Danwel is right the little minion!!

How much you want to invest into it and how much effort will dictate the kit needed. 

Low budget - some glass beakers, digital scales to 0.1grams, pipettes, stirrers, thermometers, oils, solvents,waxes,scents, dyes and double boiler to name some of the main bits.

High budget - same but inc scientific boiler/ stirrer, vibrating platform etc costing a good few hundreds to thousands


----------



## B16grf (Mar 31, 2014)

Read read read all these threads have pointers ingredients equipment used best star reading my friend


----------



## Amateurdetailer (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks for the replys guys,
danwel i think i saw a post of someone offering dodo juice solvent and some wax etc on here a while back,going to dig it up,and thanks for recommending waxamomo !

Otto thanks aswell great list you have put together and very helpful, like i said i have read through 75% of the posts on this topic and i read alot about the ingredients but there was never much mention on the equipment side of it. so thank you 

B16... Im literally going to start from page one of the moonshiners topic and work my way through as this is something that really interests me  

again thanks to everyone for replying and can i just ask.... what are your experiences with your own homebrews? Challenging but eventually rewarding id bet? 

amateur detailer


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just be prepared to fail, fail and fail again. You'll scratch your head why it doesn't work, or why it doesn't cool right etc.etc.
And then you read, read and read some more. Make notes of everything and come up with all kinds of theories that you're gonna try (and costs a lot of money). You'll mess up, and mess up again.

Eventually, you'll start to understand the fine print, the small letters, and then things kinda come together. And after a while if trying you're finally getting the hang of it and you'll end up with 1 recipe that looks promising.

If you eventually get a good product, you'll look back and think about all those trials, and you'll think 'damn, that was a stupid theory, why didn't I understand that it couldn't work?' and 'lol, 6 months ago I thought I had a decent basic recipe. But it still took a hell of a lot of finetuning to get it right...'.

If you get there, don't look back. You'll get sick of the money you've spent, the time you invested and the hours you read all kinds of internetpages and books.
And in the end, 50% (or more) of the things you read/learned, turned out be wrong.

It's a journey, and the destination isn't the important bit, it's way towards it that counts. Rewarding? Yes kinda, but still very frustrating, expensive and time-consuming. And it's very difficult to get your money back, even after you have a proper recipe.


----------



## Amateurdetailer (Apr 6, 2014)

great bit of advice there vinnie 
failing comes part in part with most things when trying to produce from scratch and to be honest i dont mind because if i fail at first like you said it meens i havent learned everything i need to learn yet or i havent tried every recipe idea i have however like they say they only way you dont fail is if you dont try and thats just no fun! lol]


As for the money aspect, i myslef dont drink or do drugs, so this can be like my weekend fix,and i would rather put my money into this than into a hangover! lol

so have you yourself managed to produce a usable wax after your trials ?

Thanks

A.D


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have done some homebrewing yes .

Like you said; not trying is already a fail .
Just keep in your mind that it should be fun. Don't do it because you need to, but because you want to. That way you'll always end at the right spot.


----------



## Amateurdetailer (Apr 6, 2014)

Exactly ...worse than failing is not trying

The reason i am doing it is basically just to see if i can to be honest lol, not because i have too  

how did your homebrewing turn out vinnie??


----------

